# ملابس سورية بتصاميم اوربية



## eee (27 أغسطس 2010)

*فساتين و طقم بناتي مختلفة الموديلات صناعه سوريه نخب اول *​ 

*خاماتها قطن من الدرجه الاولى و جدا ممتازه*​ 

*ماتحصلون نوعياتها الا في الاماكن الكبيره مثل السواني** - **زارا - مذركير - العيسائي**.*​ 

*السعر من 100 الي 130 ريال حسب الموديل واللي بيشتري كميه انزل له في السعر*​ 

*يوجد اكثر من 20 موديل*
يوجد 1900 قطعه​ 

*المقاسات حسب الموديل*​ 
*موديلات من سنه الي 4 سنوات -- وموديلات من 3 سنوات **الي 7 سنوات*​ 

*اللي يبي يشوف الموديلات يرسل لي ايميله وارسله **الصور لاني ماقدرت انزلها بسبب مقاسات الصور كبيرة*​ 

*للاستفسار*
ابوساره
*0506881199*​


----------



## @أميره الورد@ (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: ملابس سورية بتصاميم اوربية*

بالتوفيق انشاءالله


----------



## جنان الخلد (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: ملابس سورية بتصاميم اوربية*

بالتووووفيق


----------



## eee (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ملابس سورية بتصاميم اوربية*

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين


----------



## eee (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ملابس سورية بتصاميم اوربية*

مازال العرض قائم


----------



## الزنبقه (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ملابس سورية بتصاميم اوربية*

ابوساره اتمنى اشوف الموديلات على ايميلي وياليت ان يكون التسليم يد بيد ولك جزيل الشكر


----------

